# 58 Modifiers- Can they be placed on add-on codes?



## jwhitten (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a question in regards to the -58 modifier:

Can they be placed on add-on codes? 

For example, say I have billed:
22214; 22610; 63047; 22843; 22848; 22216; 22614; 63048 (with a -59 on the 63047 for a valid separate site). 

Would I place the 58 modifier on all codes billed or just the primary ones? 

I cannot seem to find any solid documentation on this (if you know where to locate it, I would be most grateful)  and am currently going back and forth with an insurance company in the matter and I am stuck. 

Please help! I appreciate your time and help in the matter. 

Thanks!


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 22, 2010)

I do not believe they would be needed on add-on codes. Each add-on code relates back to the primary code, so if the primary code has -58, then they add-on codes don't need it. Having said that, I don't think you would hurt anything by putting them in.


----------



## jwhitten (Feb 22, 2010)

That's what I thought as well, but i had always coded a bit "safer" placing that modifier on all codes.  When you place a -58 on any of the add-on codes (22848; 22216; 22614; 63048), these will completely close out the claim and not even be reviewed by a large insurance company. We have not had a problem with this in the past, only until November 2009 did they start "closing." When this happened, I wanted to make sure I was on the rigth track with this modifier, but could not find documentation that talked about the modifiers with add-on codes. 


I appreciate the advice, greatly. I think I will refile these claims without the -58 on the add-on codes.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 23, 2010)

We don't normally place modifier 58 on the "add on" codes; however, some carriers are more difficult than others.  We'll add modifier 58 to the "add on" codes on carrier by carrier basis...


----------

